# Newest edition to the family



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

Here is Bob I have had him for a week, I guess he is about 2 mnths now.


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

And for those of you that remember baby Spike here she is at a year, about half grown now.


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

And dont forget the pigeons - here are a few having a bath


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Aw, Jiggs, what a sweetie Bob is. And, that wonderful dog who looks like he doesn't care if a parrot is cuddling him. Is Bob a Macaw? Do send us pictures as he grows.

Spike has grown a lot and is developing into a real beauty. Looks like she is up to mischief.

Thank you for these lovely pictures.

I'm going to correct myself - Bob must be an African Gray?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I love all your babies, including the dog!

How cute that he doesn't mind Bob hanging on him.

Spike is growing up nicely too.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Wonderful pictures of your developing crew! They are soooo cute!  

Yes, what kind of bird is Bob?


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Bob looks like he's laughing! LOL 

You have a nice bunch there, including Spike and your dog.

Thanks for sharing.

Linda


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

Its an African Grey - sorry, I should have said. Its just difficult to keep the handrearing mix off him as he eats with such gusto.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

What beautiful birds, Jiggs! That little grey will steal your heart completely if that hasn't already happened.

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

There is just something about those baby parrots, Cockatiels, etc. that really get to me! They are just sooooo cute! Must be the beaks or something!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Toooo cute!!


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Love your bird pix - but I love the pigeon one the most! They're so nice and plump!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What a sweet baby Bob is! African Greys are one of my favorites.  

Spike has matured into a really beautiful bird!


----------

